# We need your help!



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Hello Haunters!
So we're searching out ideas for our next technical how-to. I very humbly ask, what do you folks want to learn in the next article? We need a reason to drink beer and tackle a new project. Help!

Steve
www.garageofevil.com


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Well... what's something you've done that you haven't done a how-to on yet? We're not psychic, doncha know... something close to that maybe but not psych_*IC*_... :googly:

Honestly, pick anything. Whether we already know how to make it or not, after enough High-Life's anything you write will be plenty entertaining enough!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> We need a reason to drink beer and tackle a new project. Help!
> 
> Steve
> www.garageofevil.com


Ha ..I think that is reason enough, just trying to think of a reason.
Any reason at all is reason enough to party!
ok, I do not know what you have all made.
why dont you put down some stuff in a poll that you haven't done or maybe want to improve and let us vote on it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Stevo you need an excuse boy you are gettin whipped


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*Prop how-to's*

I think all the basics should be covered coffin pop-up, barrel pop-up, body slinger and do it with anything but pvc because in the northeast that stuff breaks when it is cold. Pnuematics should be included so that the props being made by the home haunter will last a life time. Finally control systems should be included so that the option to automate or manually control the prop is available.:jol:


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You need a reason to drink beer???? Boy, I got it all wrong.


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

How about faux flame lights? Like hanging cauldrons or something. Sorry if this has been brought up before. I'm new here please excuse


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

**I have a large rubber Gargoyle that's about 30" tall and I want to make the head turn as TOTs come up the driveway
I was thinking of cutting head and neck off so to get a clean line; so it would look more like it was turning to watching you. (MAYBE EVEN BREATHING SMOKE)
I'm thinking of making a gate or archway for the driveway so it could sit on top or to one side.
**I also have some Spy Toy "security beam sets," 
that are like spring load clamps and use repositionable red laser lights to create a beam back and forth. 
I was thinking of using the beams as triggers.
I can post pictures so you can see what I'm thinking about.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> Hello Haunters!
> So we're searching out ideas for our next technical how-to. I very humbly ask, what do you folks want to learn in the next article? We need a reason to drink beer and tackle a new project. Help!
> 
> Steve
> www.garageofevil.com


How about a twist on a 3 axis skull....... a 3 axis ghoul hand that has a program routine to open the beer cans for you, that way you can muti task projects without the danger of "finger-tab" injury.... 

TNBrad-I Like your gargoyle idea,how about mounting a fake security camera to move head & follow ToTers.


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

Just a simple scissor extender


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Boy, you opened up a can of worms here. lol I agree with SilverScream about the scissor extender. That would be the how to I would like to see. The difficulty level may be too many beer bottles for some though.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

scissor extender isn't that hard vic


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Dark Lord said:


> How about a twist on a 3 axis skull....... a 3 axis ghoul hand that has a program routine to open the beer cans for you, that way you can muti task projects without the danger of "finger-tab" injury....
> 
> TNBrad-I Like your gargoyle idea,how about mounting a fake security camera to move head & follow ToTers.


Thanks DL 
I saw a thread on use a fake Camera but I wasn't able to find it again so I could get the info on where to order them Someone has them for sale 5 at a time for about $20. or something. If you know where that thread or web page please let me know.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

TNBrad- only place I've seen on "FleaBay" -fake security cameras, 3-4 $20-25 bucks with shipping,ordering some myself,i'll pm you the link-DL


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is the thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11056

Jeff at Frighteners Entertainment is the one that has them.

He's great to deal with.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep,good deal,didn't know he had them & i 2nd on the greeat to work with
(when he's not in the warehouse playing with the new '08 props,LOL )


----------



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

How about a motion activated ghoul that tries to grab the TOTs? I am looking to make something to scare the hell out of them.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

You seem very adept at many things, but how about something that utilizes your super powers? We need a how-to on the beer drinking. Quantity, quality, technique?


----------

